# plötzliches Fischsterben



## Bambi95 (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier im hobby-gartenteich-forum und habe schon einige Beiträge gelesen zum fischsterben, finde aber noch nicht so die richtige Antwort auf unser Fischsterben.

Erstmal zu unserem Teich:
Es ist ein alter Pool (ca. 3m lang, 2m breit und von 90cm-1,15 tieg), deswegen ist er komplett ausbetoniert, besitzt einen Ablauf und eine Überlaufrinne. In zwei Ecken war eine Treppe, die wir weggerissen hatten und nur noch ein "Behälter" für die Teichpflanzen sind. 
Der Teich ist seit ungefähr 20-25 Jahren kein Pool mehr. Er stand 5 Jahre "leer" zwar mit Wasser befüllt, aber keine Fische. Wurde gründlichst gereinigt, neu verputzt.
Ungefähre Wasservolumen beträgt ca. 700l. 
Über den Sommer haben wir 2verschiedene Pumpen angeschlossen, eine mit UV-Filteranlage für 500l (im Winter nicht angeschlossen) und eine Pumpe für 600l die das ganze Jahr über angeschlossen ist und im Winter haben wir so ein Sprühaufsatz (Marke Eigenbau) dran, damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert. 

Nun zu unseren Bewohnern:
Bis vor einer Woche hatten wir noch 5 Kois die ca. 40 cm teils bisschen größer sind. Davon trieben schon zwei auf der Wasseroberfläche. Zwei von den lebenden sind jetzt über 15 Jahre alt, die die gestorben sind waren erst 5-7 Jahre alt. 
Dann gab es noch einen etwa 15Jahre alten Karpfen, der es ebenfalls nicht überlebt hat. 
Und dann sind noch einige Goldfische im Teich. Im Herbst 2013 waren es rund 25 Goldfische, die relativ klein sind. 

Im Herbst 2013 mussten wir die Fische alle fangen und für kurze Zeit umsetzen, da die Dichtung von dem Ablauf porös war und das ganze Wasser immer abgeflossen ist. Wurde dann auch zur Hälfte von Schlamm, Blättern und was sich sonst noch so ansammelt gereinigt.

Und jetzt zu unserem eigentlichen Problem.
Seit einer Woche sterben bei uns die Fische.
2 Kois, 1 Karpfen und 10 Goldfische haben wir schon aus dem Teich geholt.
Bei unserem ältesten Koi platzt oben auf dem Kopf zwischen den Augen die Haut auf, und er steht ganz oft kopfüber im Wasser. Richtig senkrecht mit dem Kopf nach unten im Wasser, oder er liegt auf der Seite und wedelt mit der unteren Seitenflosse. Zwei Goldfische zeigen das Verhalten auch.
Andere stehen einfach ganz ruhig im Wasser aber ganz nah an der Wasseroberfläche, obwohl unser Teich momentan von einer dünnen Schicht Eis bedeckt ist. 

Also in den letzten Wochen war das Wetter hier wechselhaft, der Teich ist leider von mittags bis abends der Sonne ausgesetzt. Vor drei Wochen waren es -10 Grad und der Teich zugefroren, drei Tage später waren es schon fast wieder 10 Grad PLUS und dann wieder minusgrade. Kann das Sterben der Fische etwas mit dem wechselhaften Wetter zu tun haben?

Danke schonmal für Antworten.


----------



## der_odo (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo.
bei den Temperaturen darf keine Pumpe mehr laufen. Schon gar nicht mit Fontaine. Das Wasser kühlt sehr schnell aus. Unter 2°C sterben die Fische. Minimum sollten eigentlich 4°C. Ich hoffe, du fütterst nicht.

Weiterhin ist der Pool in keinster Weise für Koi oder sogar Goldfische geeignet. (Koi ab 5.000l für den 1. Koi )
Mache am besten vorsichtig und LANGSAM einen Wasserwechsel mit warmem Wasser, sodass du auf über 4°C kommst. Wenn geht, dann heute mindestens 1°C. Das Wasser sollte direkt unter der Oberfläche mit einem Sprudelstein belüftet werden.

Wenn die Tiere das überstehen bitte überlegen,  ob man die Tiere im Frühjahr bei geeigneten Temperaturen abgibt...


----------



## Digicat (25. Jan. 2015)

Servus Bambi

Herzlich Willkommen

Wo seid Ihr den zu Hause ?
(Nur wegen der Temperaturen die bei Euch herrschen)

3*2*~1m=6m³=6.000 Liter > Habt Ihr den Teich abgelassen das nur mehr 700 Liter drinn sind ?

Bitte tut in dem Pool nie wieder Fische hinein, egal wie das mit dem Fischsterben ausgeht ... 

Bin zu tiefst erschüttert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Bambi95 (25. Jan. 2015)

Ohja, Sorry hatte eine 0 vergessen.
Wir wohnen in NRW an der Grenze zu Hessen.

Wie gesagt, ringsrum sind Betonwände. Ist ja eigentlich nichts schädliches für die Fische, soweit ich weiß. 
Und das Poolwasser was da früher mal drin war, wurde ja komplett abgelassen danach gesäubert und alles.
Uns wundert es ja nur, dass das auf einmal passiert nach zig Jahren.


----------



## der_odo (25. Jan. 2015)

Temperatur, Nitrit, und Ammoniak im Zusammenhang mit pH testen. 
Wenn ein Wert aus der Reihe tanzt,  sofort einen Wasserwechsel durchführen.  Einfach Schlauch reinhalten und über laufen lassen.
Bei unter 6°C und ohne Filter NICHT füttern.  Bei über 6 bis 10 Grad wenn überhaupt nur gaaanz wenig reichen ( 1x pro Woche ein paar Sticks) oder besser gar nicht füttern. 

Anscheinend fehlt das Basiswissen zur Fischhaltung. Bitte sämtliche Berichte über Koihaltung lesen, speziell in der Winterzeit


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2015)

Das kann auch leicht ein schleichender Prozess gewesen sein. Wenn der Keimdruck im Teich zu hoch wird, da der Teich selbst aus meiner Sicht massiv überbesetzt ist, holen sich die Fische schnell Krankheiten. Die __ Parasiten haben somit ein leichtes Spiel mit den vermutlich schon geschwächten Tieren. Die Winterzeit setzt den Fischen nochmal mehr zu, da sie ihre Abwehr und ihren Kreislauf sehr weit runter fahren.

Es kann sich also um eine bakterielle oder parasitäre Infektion handeln, was aber nur durch einen versierten Arzt festgestellt werden könnte. Ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket ist euer Teich leider nicht, auch wenn es die letzten Jahre gut gegangen ist. Die Fische selbst sind und die Anzahl selbiger ist gewachsen, was zu großen Problemen führt. Eine so hohe Besatzdichte und Mischbesatz ist normalerweise nur mit einem Übermaß an High-Tech-Filterung machbar.


----------



## misudapi (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Bambi95,
schön das du hier Hilfe suchst. Wer bereit ist Fehler einzusehen , ist auch bereit was zu änderen. Damit hilfst du deinen Fischen am besten.
Du schreibst, das du eine "0" vergessen hast. Bei deinen Pumpenangabe auch? Eine zu niedrige Pumpleistung kann zu dem kommen was Zacky schon beschrieben hat. Aber das ist jetzt im Winter zweitrangnig.
Wenn du die erste Hilfe Massnahmen gemacht hast, lies dir bitte die Berichte über Fischbesatzung durch. Dann erklärt sich vieles von selbst.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (26. Jan. 2015)

Servus Bambi

Wassertemperatur im Moment ?

Gibt es Fotos vom Teich, den Fischen und von der Filterung ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

